# ford 3600 fuel injector pump problems



## judety (Aug 12, 2013)

Good mourning! I have a ford 3600 Ser#D5NN6015F. I purchased the tractor and ran it for about 3 hours and the fuel pump went out. I pulled the pump had it tested and found the shaft in the pump was broke. I purchased a new one and the same thing happened. Does any one have an idea what is going on with this???
Thanks! Ty


----------



## Ed_F (Jun 18, 2013)

Howdy Judety, welcome to the forum.

Is that a CAV pump? I have a 3600 and it has a CAV pump. Was the second pump new as stated? Or was your old pump rebuilt? Need to know the pump type, and any numbers you can find on it, and I will contact a friend who is an expert on injection pumps. 

I've never had a shaft break. I did have a fire many years ago, and it melted some plastic components internally. Luckily, I had the pump rebuilt before starting the engine. 

Incidentally, D5NN6015F is your engine casting number - 175 cubic inches in a 3600. To find you serial number, model number, and production code look on the flat spot just above and behind the starter. These numbers are hand-stamped into the metal and are sometimes difficult to read.


----------



## judety (Aug 12, 2013)

I will look for the Ser#.
The old pump and new pump are both CAV3233F380. I also checked the fuel lines and filter before installing the new one.
Thanks for the info!!!


----------



## judety (Aug 12, 2013)

ser# C538121
number on top of ser# 7D18B


----------



## Ed_F (Jun 18, 2013)

I contacted my buddy, the injection pump expert. Asked him what caused two broken shafts. Here is what he said:

"Plugged injectors, or just one injector.. I've seen it a 1000x..

I always tell my customers...If you do your "pump" and not the injectors....It's like taking a bath an putting on dirty socks.

You feel good for a liitle while, but it ends up stinkin in the end.. lol"

So, get your injectors serviced. Or replace them.
__________________________________________
Regarding the numbers you posted:

Manufacturing code: 7D18B
7 = 1977
D18 = April 18th
B = Day shift

Serial no. C538121
C = Made in USA
538121 is consistent with an April manufacture date.

Your Model Number should also be on the same spot. Find it and I'll break it down for you.


----------

